# البوم فاديا بزي ترنيمة جديدة  كامل ونسخة اصلية 2013



## GAD FOR JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2012)

​

*حصري جداااااااااا
البوم فاديا بزي ترنيمة جديدة
 2013 *
 كامل ونسخة اصلية 

​
























*البوم فاديا بزي 
ترنيمة جديدة
 2013


Quality | 192 Kbps
Format | MP3
Size | 56 MB
Track list : 10
*







* ترنيمة جديدة
كلمات : من المزامير
الحان : فاديا بزى
توزيع : باسم درويش

الحــمـد هيعـــلا
كلمات : نشات واصف
الحان : فاديا بزى
توزيع : محسن صبحى

انت موجود
كلمات : ابراهيم المقدسى
الحان : ابراهيم المقدسى
توزيع : باسم درويش

لابتنتهى
كلمات : ماهر فايز
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : باسم صبحى

لا استحق
كلمات : هارون ابراهيم
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : عزيز جورج

مابتحلاش
كلمات : ماهر فايز
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : باسم درويش

بافتكرلك
كلمات : ماهر فايز
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : باسم درويش

هاصلاتى
كلمات : هارون ابراهيم
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : عزيز جورج


ياكنيسة قومى
كلمات : ماهر فايز
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : باسم درويش

سلطانك
كلمات : ماهر فايز
الحان : ماهر فايز
توزيع : حسام شاكر*

*============================*
*
بالاضافة الي ترنيمة

يا منبع الافراح

فاديا بزي

من ألبوم باغني بين الناس 

للمرنم

نشات واصف*






*
mediafire

*4shared

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ليك جداا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*
سلام رب المجد لك
شكرا علي الرد
MR.PeTeR









*​


----------



## روح الرب (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*

ألرب يبأركك*

* تم ألتحميل*

* شريط روووووعة*​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*

شكرا مرورك اخي

الرب يباركك

سلام
*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا جدا
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## waseem_elking (1 يناير 2014)

شكرا على الشريط الجميل ربنا يباركك ويبارك كل القائمين على الموقع وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## ابو اكيلا (18 مايو 2015)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

